# gonna take a plunge



## rawthumb (Jan 3, 2006)

Well I hope not but the plan is to get out on CC Monday (1/9) morn ~09:00 looking for crappies, anyone stu... er silly enough to go with me? I can supply coffee but you'll have to bring your own cup and lifejacket.

Email if interested...

Yes I have the fever and yes I got BPS gift cards for Christmas.


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

If I had the lifejacket I would be game.


----------



## rawthumb (Jan 3, 2006)

Sent you an email itsabrad, but you're probably watching pre-game programs or tailgating one..


----------



## rawthumb (Jan 3, 2006)

Sorry itsbrad, I didn't hear back from you I'll try to catch you someother time.

Also sorry for misspelling your id earlier, shoulda left the 'a' out.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

I wish you would have posted on the S.W. page! I was off yesterday and just saw the post today.

I'm jonesin to fish, how did you do?

AJ


----------



## rawthumb (Jan 3, 2006)

I added another 'X' on my map as to where they weren't, it was good to get on the water though, I hadn't done cold water fishing before... sorry Fishonaj, I"ll know better next time.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Cold water crappie @ CC are usually deep, and i've had the best luck slip bobbering them. Very slow movement, kinda like icefishing except from a boat. Hope this helps in the future...

AJ


----------

